# L245 / ZL2201 help



## Stu2201 (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi all. I'm new to owning a tractor &this site. I've just bought a old ZL2201 & would love to find out how old this tractor is. How do I find this out? Or does anyone know when this model was in production? I've not given it a good work out yet but will do so soon. I've got it with the intention of using it to power a post driver & auger for my fencing & landscaping business. Does anyone know what the weight limit is for implements on the rear 3pt linkage? Finally does anyone here in the UK own one? I understand there's issues getting parts as it's a grey import, does this mean I will have problems getting parts? If so would my model be the same as a US model or would it be different for UK spec tractors any help please lads.


----------

